# Smoke Hollow Charcoal Wagon at Sam's Club



## callaway (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone on the forums have any experience with the Smoke Hollow Charcoal Wagon at Sam's Club?  I have been thinking about buying one since they seem to be a little less expensive that the offset barrel smokers.  

Any advice?


----------



## mikey (Mar 5, 2009)

*Welcome to SMF.  By chance, do you have a link for that smoker?  :D *


----------



## ganny76 (Mar 5, 2009)

I think this is it.  http://www.olp-inc.com/products_offs...s_barrels.html


----------



## howufiga (Mar 5, 2009)

How much are these?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 5, 2009)

Is this the one your asking about?

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...=5&item=413723


----------



## callaway (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw it for $269.74 at Sam's Club.  I think this link will take you to the picture.

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...landing=502867


----------



## callaway (Mar 5, 2009)

That's the one Pineywoods.


----------



## mikey (Mar 5, 2009)

*Here's the link for that smoker at Sams Club. No price is posted as of yet.http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...=5&item=413723*


----------



## jdt (Mar 6, 2009)

sams has a charcoal grill without the sfb like that I was looking at but even on sams own website people are complaining about the adjustable tray cranks being cheasy and stripping out, not sure if its the same brand or not but check out the drive mechanics of them charcoal tray lifts well before buying


----------



## dveldh (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw one last week when I was picking up some stuff at Sam's...I played with the cranks and did notice the slippage. Quite noticeable and it didn't seem like it would hold up to continuous usage.


----------



## callaway (Mar 6, 2009)

I also saw the unit without the sfb and noticed the cranks were suspect.  I thought the cranks on the Smoke Hollow worked better and with the sfb I thought it would be better for smoking.

Did you notice the crank problem on the Smoke Hollow or the other unit?


----------



## callaway (Dec 10, 2009)

I noticed on of these grills at Sam's Club for $229.  Checked with the manager and he said it was a special buy from now until April.  This is $40.00 cheaper than the last time I checked.

At $229 I am thinking about getting one.  It seems like a lot of grill for the price.  Any opinions or thoughts would be appreciated.[


----------



## afreetrapper (Mar 8, 2010)

My sister has one I tried to smoke with it yesterday using oak for heat with hickory. I had to leave the door to the firebox open to keep the fire from choking out even with all the vents open. I could not get the temperture above 180'. It might work using charcoal on the grill side and indirect heat. Like you would appreciate any input.
Dean


----------



## ballagh (Mar 17, 2010)

sams has it for $199.88 right now.  Worth buying ya think?


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 17, 2010)

They had them at my local Wal-Mart. It didn't look like a very durable unit. Pretty thin overall.  Cranks didn't even work on the display model.


----------



## bonessivtec (Mar 17, 2010)

I must say for the price, you could buy a Silver Smoker or Brinkman Smoke N Pit and do the mods and get a decent unit that's been tested by many here.  I get consistent 4 hour burns of 220-260 with charcoal and chunks with my Silver Smoker.  My .02


----------



## grampyskids (Mar 17, 2010)

I picked up CG SNP at Orchard Hardware for $165 no tax. Look around. If you have patience, you will find the deal. I bought mine way ahead od schedule only because of price. It is sitting in the garage waiting for my smoking patio.


----------



## 1granddaddy (Nov 28, 2011)

I have one and have the same issue with the firebox. Can anyone help


----------



## stiffyman (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all my friend purchased a grill much like this one, the opening from the fire box into the smoker(grill area) is nothing more then a slit, it about 1-1/2 inch X 6 inches, makes it hard to get temps above 200 and to hold it there. has anyone purchased the same if so did you make some mods to it?


----------

